# Issues logging in, posting, replying



## troy12n (Apr 12, 2022)

For the past couple of months I have had issues logging in, posting and replying. Sometimes the webpage will redirect me to the "Join TugBBS" page. Sometimes my login won't work, sometimes it will. What's the deal? 

This website has been extremely clunky for me for a while...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2022)

No issues here. Have you tried clearing cookies, site data and temp files. That often fixed a lot of things.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 12, 2022)

I’ve never had any issues logging in, posting or replying. Occasionally the site won’t load on my phone but I think that is my internet as usually clicking WiFi on/off fixes it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 12, 2022)

I am a member and have been for a long time, since 2005.  I would say that is why I have never experienced any issues.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2022)

troy12n said:


> For the past couple of months I have had issues logging in, posting and replying. Sometimes the webpage will redirect me to the "Join TugBBS" page. Sometimes my login won't work, sometimes it will. What's the deal?
> 
> This website has been extremely clunky for me for a while...


Maybe, as the redirect suggests, you should 'Join TUG BBS'. It appears members are happy with their logins toTUGBBS. As a bonus, you get to see TUG without ads. You've been here over 1 1/2 years. Isn't that long enough for a free trial?


----------



## troy12n (May 27, 2022)

Well, since it worked fine for a year and a half, then has been flaky ever since. I might be willing to buy a subscription, but the technical issues isn't a great selling point


----------

